# A fost o mare plăcere să te cunosc



## Setwale_Charm

Hello!
I have a question.
Is the phrase *A fost o mare plăcere să te cunosc *actually used in social conversation in Romanian?
Or is there something else that is usually said instead?
And what would be the polite version instead of 'tu/te' here?


----------



## farscape

It does sound like something you'd put in a formal letter but it's not unheard of.

In a face to face conversation or even in a letter/email I'd use the form: "mi-a făcut plăcere să te cunosc " or "... să *vă* cunosc" if going for the formal/polite version.


----------



## irinet

Weaker and much neutral than the one you asked for is:
Îmi pare bine să vă/te cunosc. (Present Tense everywhere.)

For your title, it's more common to hear:
a) 'Mi-a făcut o deosebită/reală plăcere _să_ te/vă cunosc. (Notice the Present after 'să')
b) 'Mi-a făcut o deosebită plăcere _că_ v-am cunoscut'. (Notice the Past after 'că').

My favourite, which is shorter and equally polite, but the most used is: _Încântat de cunoştință._


----------



## Setwale_Charm

irinet said:


> Weaker and much neutral than the one you asked for is:
> Îmi pare bine să vă/te cunosc. (Present Tense everywhere.)
> 
> For your title, it's more common to hear:
> a) 'Mi-a făcut o deosebită/reală plăcere _să_ te/vă cunosc. (Notice the Present after 'să')
> b) 'Mi-a făcut o deosebită plăcere _că_ v-am cunoscut'. (Notice the Past after 'că').
> 
> My favourite, which is shorter and equally polite, but the most used is: _Încântat de cunoştință._


Thanks so much. but my meaning was actually that I was pleased to meet them (the day before).


----------



## naicul

Setwale_Charm said:


> Thanks so much. but my meaning was actually that I was pleased to meet them (the day before).


It was a pleasure to meet you (the day before) = A fost o placere să vă întâlnesc (ieri). This is if you actually met the person the day before and you want to thank them for a pleasent time together.


----------

